# معلومات كافية لقسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة



## rami777 (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طبعا هذه المعلومات أخذت من موقع الهندسة للجامعة نفسها ... 

مقدمة​
تم إنشاء قسم هندسة الطيران عند إعادة تنظيم قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في عام 1402هـ، حرصا على تلبية احتياجات خطة التنمية بالمملكة العربية السعودية في هذا المجال الحيوي.



الرؤية​
استمرار ريادة التعليم الهندسي في مجال هندسة الطيران في المملكة، بما يحقق التكامل بين أحدث تقنيات التعليم والبحث العلمي، وبين القيم الروحية للمجتمع. 



الرسالة​توفير الأجواء العلمية التي تساعد على الإبداع والتجديد، وتعزز مهارات التعلم المستمر، وتقدم للمجتمع الخدمات المهنية في إطار من القيم الإسلامية الاجتماعية والأخلاقية

 
أهداف القسم :

تم إعداد برنامج الدراسة بقسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز لإعداد مهندسين:

· يمتلكون خلفية قوية في تطبيقات العلوم الأساسية بالإضافة إلى الأسس الهندسية لعلوم الديناميكا الهوائية وميكانيكا الطيران والدفع ومواد وإنشاءات المركبات الطائرة واستقرارها والتحكم فيها.

· يستخدمون الأدوات الهندسية الحديثة الاستخدام الأمثل في تحليل وتصميم النظم المختلفة في هندسة الطيران.

· يستطيعون تحقيق النجاح في بيئة العمل باستخدام المهارات الشخصية التي تشمل العمل الجماعي ومهارات الاتصال والتعلم المستمر والالتزام باعتبارات المسئولية الاجتماعية والأخلاقية.

· لديهم القدرة على حل المشكلات العلمية والتفاعل الإيجابي مع المجتمع والوفاء باحتياجاته.

البرامج المتاحة :

· بكالوريوس الهندسة الميكانيكية (طيران)

· ماجستير في العلوم (هندسة طيران) 




الخطة الدراسية 

قسم هندسة الطيران​


توصيف المقررات الدراسية

قسم هندسة الطيران​ 

هـ ط 301 أساسيات الطيران (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 311 الديناميكا الهوائية للسرعات المنخفضة (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 331 إنشاءات الطائرات (1) (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 361 أداء الطائرات (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 371 محركات الطائرات (3: 2، 3)

هـ ط 390 التدريب الصيفي (3: 10 أسابيع)

هـ ط 400 برنامج العمل التعاوني (8: 26 أسبوعًا)

هـ ط 412 الديناميكا الهوائية للسرعات العالية (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 413 ديناميكا الهواء اللزج (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 414 معمل الديناميكا الهوائية (2: 0، 5)

هـ ط 415 السريان فرط الصوتي (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 432 إنشاءات الطائرات (2) (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 433 مواد المركبات الطائرة (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 434 معمل إنشاءات الطائرات (2: 0، 5)

هـ ط 435 تصميم الطائرات (3: 2، 3)

هـ ط 436 التصميم الإنشائي للطائرات (3: 2، 3)

متطلبات سابقة: هـ ط 432، هـ ط 435  

هـ ط 437 متانة إنشاءات الطائرات (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 451 نظم إلكترونيات الطائرات (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 452 النظم الأساسية للطائرات (3: 3، 1)

لهـ ط 462 استقرار الطائرات والتحكم فيها (4: 3، 3)

هـ ط 463 التحكم الآلي في الطائرات (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 472 دفع الطائرات (4: 3، 3)

هـ ط 473 دفع المركبات الفضائية (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 481 هندسة النقل الجوي (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 482 نظم صيانة الطائرات (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 491 أساسيات المركبات الفضائية (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 492 تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في هندسة الطيران (3: 2، 3)

هـ ط 498 موضوعات خاصة في هندسة الطيران (3: 3، 1)

هـ ط 499 مشروع البكالوريوس (4: 2، 4)


هذا وشكرا واسف على عدم ترتيب الموضوع لضيق الوقت ......


.
.


للأستفسار أكثر الرجاء الدخول الى هذه الصفحة : 
http://engg.kaau.edu.sa/main/HomePage/Arabic Bulletin/index.htm


----------



## SG-4 (5 يونيو 2006)

كابتن رامي 
 موضوع رائع وشيق ويبدو ان البرنامج الاعدادي ذو اساس قوي 
 ولكن ارى ان المصطلحات مترجمه بدقه هل لن التدريس بالغه العربيه ؟؟؟
 وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

اريد ضروري ان اتحدث لأحد طلاب الجامعه يا جماعه 
وذلك لوجود طموح في عقلي ارجوا ان يتواصل معي طالب طموح من هذه الجامعه الجميله 

ضروري 
أريد منه ان يحدثني اكثر عنها واريد معرفة بعض المعلومات الشخصيه 

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيك لطرحك الموضوع لاني كنت بحاجه ماسه لمثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## rami777 (7 يونيو 2006)

اخي Sg-4 

اشكرك على المرور ولكن التدريس باللغة الانجليزية وكل هذه المواد تدرس حرفيا بالانجليزي لكن انا اخذت هذه المعلومات من الرابط المعرب فقط واذا دخلت موقعهم راح تلاقية بالانجليزي 
لكن مع ذلك توجد مواد المتطلبات التي ياخذها جميع من في الجامعة ومنها اللغة العربية والثقافة الاسلامية والى غيره

طبعا هذه المواد هي التخصص وهناك مواد * عام * تأخذ منها التفاضل والرسم الهندسي ووووو الى اخره 

وبالنسبة لمهندس طيار فأنا ايضا طموحي ان التحق بقسم هندسة الطيران في الملك عبدالعزيز وانا ان شاء الله راح اقدم طلباتي في نهاية السنة وان شاء الله يصير خير 
-- طبعا -- مع دعواتكم ياشباب !!

ولكم مني خالص التحية ...


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يونيو 2006)

لا اود ان اصحح معلومه قد فهمتها خطء اخي رامي 
انا مهندس طيران وسوف ابداء في دراسة الطيران 
لاكن اريد التحاور مع احد طلاب الجامعه وذلك لحبي في معرفة بعض المعلومات الفنيه عن الجامعه 
وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## rami777 (8 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله اخي مهندس طيار ..
انا اسف صراحة لم اكن اعلم من مع انه اسمك مهندس طيار  

طيب ممكن نعرف من اي جامعة تخرجت اخي وفين بالضبط راح تدرس الطيران 
اتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستها ""


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يونيو 2006)

اكرمك الله ووفقك 
انا خريج هندسة طيران مطار امبابه في مصر في القاهره 
وسوف ادرس الطيران بمصر ان شاء الله


----------



## Q8engineer (9 يونيو 2006)

كان ودي اراسلك اخ مهندس طيار... لكن يبدو انه يجب علي مشاركات اكثر


----------



## مهندس طيار (9 يونيو 2006)

ارحب بك اخي المهندس الكويتي 
وحقا انت تراسلني حاليا واي معلومه تريد الاستفسار عنها انا موجود في الخدمه


----------



## rami777 (10 يونيو 2006)

اخي مهندس طيار ممكن نعرف 
هل يمكنني ان اعرف عن الجامعة التي قد قمت بالدراسة فيها 
وهل هي معتمدة 
والتكفلة و و و
اتمنى ان تفيدني في كل الامور المتعلقة بها 

ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس نفسو (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السالم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مشكور أخوي رامي على هذه المعلومات المفيده


ونتمنى أكثر


----------



## driller (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الفورميشن


----------

